# Glorified Hash Browns Casserole



## Filus59602 (Oct 26, 2002)

GLORIFIED HASH BROWNS CASSEROLE
Taste of Home Magazine
Serves:  10

2 cans (10-3/4 oz, each) condensed cream of celery soup, undiluted
2 cartons (8 oz., each) spreadable chive and onion cream cheese
1 pkg. (2 lbs.) frozen cubed hash brown potatoes
1 c. (4 oz.) shredded cheddar cheese

In a large microwave-safe bowl, combine coup and cream cheese.  Cover and cook on high for 3-4 minutes or until cream cheese is melted, stirring occasionally.  Add potatoes and stir until coated.    Spoon into a greased 13-in. x 9-in. baking dish.  Bake, uncovered, at 350-F for 35-40 minutes or until potatoes are tender.  Sprinkle with cheddar cheese.  Bake 3-5 minutes longer or until cheese is melted.


----------



## jkath (May 16, 2005)

This recipe sounds like such a quick, easy side dish!


----------

